# Boom! Boom! Boom! Boom! Trump signs four executive orders today. Including $400/week PUA extension.



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Via AP-

"_At his private country club in Bedminster, New Jersey, Trump signed four executive orders to act where Congress hasn't, contending Washington's gridlock had compelled him to act as the pandemic undermined the country's economy and imperiled his November reelection hopes._"

https://apnews.com/555a34baec6ce9ee9b532799fca58bc6
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...virus-relief-at-news-conference?sref=EROITBzT


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Boom! Boom! Boom! Boom!

Politics aside. Johnny Lee Hooker is spinning in his grave like a rotisserie chicken.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

This isn’t boom worthy. I’d just as soon wait for a deal and get $600 retroactive to 7/31.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Classical Telecaster said:


> Boom! Boom! Boom! Boom!
> 
> Politics aside. Johnny Lee Hooker is spinning in his grave like a rotisserie chicken.


Ha Ha. I wasn't even thinking about that. Great reference though!


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

"B-bu-but it's Drumpf!!"

If anyone doesn't want the government money because *our* and *your* president signed an executive order, feel free to send it my way.

Better yet, turn it down and get to work.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

It’s likely good (and way better than the alternative) but a possible legal mess. It’s the job of Congress to resolve the issue, even now.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

The lawsuits will be dropped early am Monday and we will be in limbo again....


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Booom boom booom it’s show....


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> This isn't boom worthy. I'd just as soon wait for a deal and get $600 retroactive to 7/31.





Uberguyken said:


> The lawsuits will be dropped early am Monday and we will be in limbo again....





Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Booom boom booom it's show....


Until Congress funds it, _ain't nobody gettin' nothin'._


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Via AP-
> 
> "_At his private country club in Bedminster, New Jersey, Trump signed four executive orders to act where Congress hasn't, contending Washington's gridlock had compelled him to act as the pandemic undermined the country's economy and imperiled his November reelection hopes._"
> 
> ...


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

*I am betting money Mitchell was told to not pass jackshit so trump can put this show... anything to save his struggling campaign... and it's show cause it's not in his power.*


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

This is one for the history books, as it demonstrates that when it comes to pimping yourself off to stay glued in office there is no distinction between democrats and republicans. Here is where Trump had an opportunity to actually serve his country, but for the following reasons is clearly pandering to remain President:

1) The $400 payout. Although it is the middle ground ground between what the two parties are seeking ($200 <> $600), the Pres failed to show leadership and vision by not using means testing to qualify the people who truly need the additional aid. I know people who have reopened their businesses and up to now literally can't get their people to return to work. At $400, plus State benefits, for many in the service industry it's still going to be a tossup as to whether to return to work or continue to collect cheese. So why take the risk exposing oneself to C19 for a few bucks? This amounts to another reckless giveaway that the county can ill afford.

2) A line item in the order signed by The Pres states:

*Sec**. 4. Tax Forgiveness. The Secretary of the Treasury shall explore avenues, including legislation, to eliminate the obligation to pay the taxes deferred pursuant to the implementation of this memorandum. *

On the surface, taxing free money seems like a silly notion, right? But think about it. Trump had a tool here to simplify getting the money to people on the lower rungs of the economic ladder by allowing the payouts to be taxed. Meaning, at tax time lower income people would be in a lower bracket and have little to no tax liability. In fact a wiser choice would have been to *raise the ceiling* on who pays no income tax, thus leaving only those who could afford to ante up their payroll taxes.

To his credit, Trump set the threshold at $100,000 to be eligible to skip paying payroll taxes. But is that an appropriate level?

3) CNBC reports: " Trump added that if re-elected in November, he would look to extend the deferral and "terminate" the tax, which funds Social Security and Medicare programs. "

That statement stands on its own as proof of prostitution to maintain office.

4) "This is the money they need, this is the money they want, and this gives them a great incentive to go back to work," Trump said on Saturday, referring to the $400 in jobless benefits.

Incentive to go back to work? Really? More rationalization, double-talk, and spin.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Classical Telecaster said:


> Boom! Boom! Boom! Boom!
> 
> Politics aside. Johnny Lee Hooker is spinning in his grave like a rotisserie chicken.





Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Ha Ha. I wasn't even thinking about that. Great reference though!


Had a different boom &#128165; in mind &#128586;


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> 1) I know people who have reopened their businesses and up to now literally can't get their people to return to work. At $400, plus State benefits, for many in the service industry it's still going to be a tossup as to whether to return to work or continue to collect cheese. So why take the risk exposing oneself to C19 for a few bucks? This amounts to another reckless giveaway that the county can ill afford.


Why is this myth still perpetuated?

The workers get called back and refuse, they get reported and lose their benefits. If they still manage to get away with it, they will eventually get caught because it is fraud. If the business is foolish enough to not report it, I don't know what to say.

For most of the service industry workers who are not Uber/Lyft drivers, you either go back when your job calls you and keep your job, or you refuse and there go the benefits.

And in the end, who says it is right that these businesses have clearly underpaid their workers from the get go and have trouble filling these positions because few want to work for $10 or less after taxes for 40 hours?

It's a bogus argument acting like people can get that call when their workplace opens up and there will be no consequences sooner or later when they refuse to go back and continue collecting.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> *Boom! Boom! Boom! Boom! Trump signs four executive orders today. Including $400/week PUA extension.*
> 
> https://apnews.com/555a34baec6ce9ee9b532799fca58bc6
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...virus-relief-at-news-conference?sref=EROITBzT


Made me think of this





Which makes me think of sf's boom boom room over in pac heights.

the owner is funny as hell.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Via AP-
> 
> "_At his private country club in Bedminster, New Jersey, Trump signed four executive orders to act where Congress hasn't, contending Washington's gridlock had compelled him to act as the pandemic undermined the country's economy and imperiled his November reelection hopes._"
> 
> ...


BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

JLaw1719 said:


> Why is this myth still perpetuated?
> 
> The workers get called back and refuse, they get reported and lose their benefits. If they still manage to get away with it, they will eventually get caught because it is fraud. If the business is foolish enough to not report it, I don't know what to say.
> 
> For most of the service industry workers who are not Uber/Lyft drivers, you either go back when your job calls you and keep your job, or you refuse and there go the benefits.


Low-paid worker:

" But I've been hiking the Pacific Crest Trail with no phone, so I was never informed that I was wanted back to work! "


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BANG BANG BANG BANG


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Via AP-
> 
> "_At his private country club in Bedminster, New Jersey, Trump signed four executive orders to act where Congress hasn't, contending Washington's gridlock had compelled him to act as the pandemic undermined the country's economy and imperiled his November reelection hopes._"
> 
> ...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> This isn't boom worthy. I'd just as soon wait for a deal and get $600 retroactive to 7/31.


Considering it's an $800+ drop per month that will lead to evictions and pets being euthanized. That's what going from $600 to $400 per week really means in practicality but these rich politicians can never understand this and what taking a couple hundred dollars a week away really means


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Boom! Boom! Boom! Boom!

Fizzle...

Don't spend the money until it's in the bank account.

Ohhhh, and there's one big BOOM!! missing.

Those 1200 checks.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Uberguyken said:


> The lawsuits will be dropped early am Monday and we will be in limbo again....


It will be instant death to the party that starts a law suit. Would you vote for someone who took your money. I wouldn't. It would show me how much they care for the citizens. Not at all


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Had a different boom &#128165; in mind &#128586;




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287291502956224512


----------



## For a Few Dollars More (Aug 9, 2020)

Boom boom boom for $400? SMH


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287291502956224512


-o:

Yeah because my post is in any way related to yours.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

For a Few Dollars More said:


> Boom boom boom for $400? SMH


Then you can feel free to Boom Boom Boom yourself back to work!


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Hopefully it'll undermine the Democrats enough that they'll actually pass something non-partisan.

They seemed to think their position before was untouchable, and could get away with sending stimulus checks to illegal immigrants. Amongst other extreme agenda they wouldn't budge on.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

nj9000 said:


> Hopefully it'll undermine the Democrats enough that they'll actually pass something non-partisan.
> 
> They seemed to think their position before was untouchable, and could get away with sending stimulus checks to illegal immigrants. Amongst other extreme agenda they wouldn't budge on.


If they are smart, they will be negotiating honestly tomorrow, leaving the non China virus crap in the garbage where it belongs.

If they're stupid, they will sue.

We will see..


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

How are all the tenants not paying rent because their landlords can't evict them going to pay what they owe when the moratorium ends? How are workers not paying payroll taxes going to pay what they owe when the deferral period ends? The money is being spent; it's not being saved.


----------



## Joe Knob (Oct 7, 2015)

Don't get too excited. We probably wont see a dime of it. Most states cant afford to pay the required 25% ($100 per week per person)


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

The Dems should realize that Trump has outsmarted them (for once), and they should counter with Trump's $400/week baseline - but with the addition that it doesn't cost the states anything, and it goes all the way from the end of July (retroactively) to the end of January. They then could campaign on retroactively making it $600/week.



doyousensehumor said:


> How are all the tenants not paying rent because their landlords can't evict them going to pay what they owe when the moratorium ends? How are workers not paying payroll taxes going to pay what they owe when the deferral period ends? The money is being spent; it's not being saved.


They will have a BIG debt that would be due. Can you say CHAPTER 7?



Wolfgang Faust said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287291502956224512


Uh, that's "Big Red", and she's a CANADIAN.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> *I am betting money Mitchell was told to not pass jackshit so trump can put this show... anything to save his struggling campaign... and it's show cause it's not in his power.*


Lol! His campaign is "struggling", since when?



Wolfgang Faust said:


> If they are smart, they will be negotiating honestly tomorrow, leaving the non China virus crap in the garbage where it belongs.
> 
> If they're stupid, they will sue.
> 
> We will see..


I go with they're stupid....Schumer the nincompoop has already stated the Dems are going to sue.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

UberTrent9 said:


> Lol! His campaign is "struggling", since when?
> 
> 
> I go with they're stupid....Schumer the nincompoop has already stated the Dems are going to sue.


Lol since they had to pause cause their message was not having an effect...

Since brad Pascal was replace???

Do you need me to continue to list signs of struggling campaign?


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Trump's plan could be a nightmare.

He expects states to opt-in with $100 per person in their own spending. That's a completely idiotic idea. That gives states a major incentive to tighten requirements for the unemployed and try their hardest to kick people off unemployment. You can say hello to work search requirements and that kind of shit. Louisiana already reinstituted theirs IIRC. Republican governors will especially like this sort of plan because they'll be eager to have excuses to look to deny unemployment.

I've also heard that it can't use the same system as the FPUC money. That state unemployment offices will have to re-program their systems a bit to accept funding for this. Which just means more delays and adds to the chaos.

Personally I'd rather keep getting $149/week through the end of November than $0/week when states leveraged by money-tight Republicans start wondering why they're paying contractors to be unemployed.

I also read that the stimulus checks for illegal aliens in the Dem bill isn't that bad of a deal. Its not just handing out money to every foreign national they can find. It'd just be sending them out to ITIN numbers. Which I may not totally disagree with for people that are working and paying taxes legitimately. The Dem bill even with some politicized agenda could be better than nothing.

Right now I'm thinking Trump's plan should not be THE plan going forward. Just somehow if it can help motivate a real stimulus to get pushed through congress. We also wouldn't get stimulus checks, and maybe no more EIDL funding if both sides just stay in partisan deadlock. Getting only his aid and partisan deadlock is the worst scenario.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Galveston said:


> Considering it's an $800+ drop per month that will lead to evictions and pets being euthanized. That's what going from $600 to $400 per week really means in practicality but these rich politicians can never understand this and what taking a couple hundred dollars a week away really means


 Nobody is going to get this Trumpster $400. This won't fly. I guess every pet had better head for the woods. Trump calls everything a hoax and then performs one. Boom,Boom,Boom,Boom up side his head.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Independent contractors may not want to assume they will be folded into the payouts this time around. It's a new rule set.
Boom.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Independent contractors may not want to assume they will be folded into the payouts this time around. It's a new rule set.
> Boom.


Perhaps that's a reason to support the Dems on this, they believe the aid should be more comprehensive.


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

Republicucks wait two months until the deadline was near then play games and gridlock the dem's offer to help Trump look good showboating with EOs.

What a sham.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

nj9000 said:


> Perhaps that's a reason to support the Dems on this, they believe the aid should be more comprehensive.


Given a vote, take the money you would give me and place it in the fund to rebuild American infrastructure/jobs program.



BunnyK said:


> Republicucks wait two months until the deadline was near then play games and gridlock the dem's offer to help Trump look good showboating with EOs.
> 
> What a sham.


I know. How dare them behave like the Demogods.

(love your sig line)


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> "B-bu-but it's Drumpf!!"
> 
> If anyone doesn't want the government money because *our* and *your* president signed an executive order, feel free to send it my way.
> 
> Better yet, turn it down and get to work.


Ants on the cheese all acting like hard-ball "negotiators."

But at the end of the day, they're going to take whatever they're offered.

"Please, Nancy. I want some more cheese."


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Ants on the cheese all acting like hard-ball "negotiators."
> 
> But at the end of the day, they're going to take whatever they're offered.
> 
> ...


The rub is you can only negotiate if you are able to walk away. Dependence is not a position of strength.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Lol since they had to pause cause their message was not having an effect...
> 
> Since brad Pascal was replace???
> 
> Do you need me to continue to list signs of struggling campaign?


Lmao! You're quoting 2 liberal news outlets, of course they're both going to say that.

Good try though.



Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> Nobody is going to get this Trumpster $400. This won't fly. I guess every pet had better head for the woods. Trump calls everything a hoax and then performs one. Boom,Boom,Boom,Boom up side his head.


English?


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

UberTrent9 said:


> Lmao! You're quoting 2 liberal news outlets, of course they're both going to say that.
> 
> Good try though.
> 
> ...


There you go more liberal media... you're an idiot.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Ants on the cheese all acting like hard-ball "negotiators."
> 
> But at the end of the day, they're going to take whatever they're offered.
> 
> ...


They'll just vote *everyone* out if they don't get the cheese!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I see all of you folks talking about this and acting like it's a smart move by trump. Does the constitution mean anything anymore?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> They'll just vote *everyone* out if they don't get the cheese!


I don't know where you get these wacky memes, but they're funny AF.



Disgusted Driver said:


> I see all of you folks talking about this and acting like it's a smart move by trump. Does the constitution mean anything anymore?


I totally understand where you're coming from. It would be easy for us to point the finger at Obama and the sketchy stuff he did with the constitution, but two wrongs don't make a right.

In the end the two parties want an agreement. They wouldn't have given up their August recess otherwise.

If not though, I suspect some outside group (ACLU?) will fall on the sword and file suit. Then the courts will decide what parts are constitutional and which are not.


----------



## Berry mian (Dec 5, 2018)

Boom boom you all dumbiezzzz so excited over $400 which self employed don’t qualify for !!! Do some search dumizzz

SELFEMPLOYED DONT qualify for $400 only ui or W2 only


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

Berry mian said:


> Boom boom you all dumbiezzzz so excited over $400 which self employed don't qualify for !!! Do some search dumizzz
> 
> SELFEMPLOYED DONT qualify for $400 only ui or W2 only


Also, if you receive less than $100 from state unemployment, you are not getting the federal money either.


----------



## Berry mian (Dec 5, 2018)

wunluv71 said:


> Also, if you receive less than $100 from state unemployment, you are not getting the federal money either.


Well as a self employed your are f3cked because what ever the minimum your getting right now ... is 100 % funded by federal government the state is not paying for it .. remember we don't pay into unemployment!!!! 
Jezzz

self employed not gonna get extra $400 cuz it's only for w2 workers lmao where R trumpiezzz


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

Its not true that the self employed will not receive payments from trumps orders. Its just saying it CAN include many self employed folks who bring under that $100 from the state.

*KEY FACTS*
The $400 a week checks would only be available to individuals who are receiving at least $100 a week from their state's unemployment program, meaning it would exclude many low earners, including self-employed individuals and workers who rely on tips.
A White House spokesman told _The Washington Post _the threshold was set as a way to prevent fraud and to make sure those getting the federal checks are already qualified for an unemployment program.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

UberTrent9 said:


> Lmao! You're quoting 2 liberal news outlets, of course they're both going to say that.
> 
> Good try though.
> 
> ...


You will learn good English one day. Just practice and stick with the books. You will be able to read it as well as speak it.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Better than nothing!


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Berry mian said:


> Well as a self employed your are f3cked because what ever the minimum your getting right now ... is 100 % funded by federal government the state is not paying for it .. remember we don't pay into unemployment!!!!
> Jezzz
> 
> self employed not gonna get extra $400 cuz it's only for w2 workers lmao where R trumpiezzz


Quote your source please.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> _...imperiled his November reelection hopes._"


LOL

.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

wunluv71 said:


> Also, if you receive less than $100 from state unemployment, you are not getting the federal money either.


Whew, I'm getting $107 a week.


----------



## masterdon211 (Apr 26, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Quote your source please.


https://www.yahoo.com/money/analysi...-trumps-action-on-unemployment-202832589.html
This could be a game changer for ride share drivers who does not have W2.

President Donald Trump's memorandum to extend extra unemployment benefits - if it can be carried out - could leave out more than a third of jobless Americans who had been covered by expired government aid.

Three in 10 workers who wouldn't ordinarily receive unemployment benefits - such as contractors, freelancers, and self-employed workers - may be ineligible for the benefit from the president's action, according to an analysis of the executive memo and guidance from the Labor Department, even though they got the extra $600-per-week under the CARES Act that expired at the end of July.

About 1 in 16 regular unemployment insurance recipients - mostly low-income earners - also won't get additional help, according to the analysis from Eliza Forsythe, a labor economist, and professor at the University of Illinois.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

masterdon211 said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/money/analysi...-trumps-action-on-unemployment-202832589.html
> This could be a game changer for ride share drivers who does not have W2.
> 
> President Donald Trump's memorandum to extend extra unemployment benefits - if it can be carried out - could leave out more than a third of jobless Americans who had been covered by expired government aid.
> ...


"_The memorandum specifically does allow for PUA recipients to get it," Michele Evermore, senior policy analyst at the National Employment Law Project, told Yahoo Money. "But it *might* be the case that states would just end up covering only people on regular unemployment insurance_."

So it will be left up to individual states whether PUA recipients continue to get funding. I'm guessing that this is because the President cannot force any individual state to cover independent contractors. And if the President tried to it would be ruled unconstitutional.


----------



## command3r (Oct 25, 2015)

Has ANY state said they would step forward to continue enhanced UI benefits?

Florida already said no.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Somebody say Boom Boom Boom?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

boom boom boom my arse. Fine print: If you get less than $100 UI per week, no fantasy $400 for you at all. Hard stop. Excluded. boo.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> Somebody say Boom Boom Boom?


Still need 1 more boom.

Disqualified &#129301;


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Still need 1 more boom.
> 
> Disqualified &#129301;


&#128557;


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

masterdon211 said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/money/analysi...-trumps-action-on-unemployment-202832589.html
> This could be a game changer for ride share drivers who does not have W2.
> 
> President Donald Trump's memorandum to extend extra unemployment benefits - if it can be carried out - could leave out more than a third of jobless Americans who had been covered by expired government aid.
> ...


This is just talking about low wage earners who mostly rely on tips. Lots are self employed. If you make $100 or over from state, you will receive the federal. No matter w2 or self employed.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> There you go more liberal media... you're an idiot.


I'm an idiot for pointing out the NYT is a left leaning, biased trash news outlet? They hate Trump & anyone with an IQ above 3 knows that.

Like i said, good try.



command3r said:


> Has ANY state said they would step forward to continue enhanced UI benefits?
> 
> Florida already said no.


California



Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> You will learn good English one day. Just practice and stick with the books. You will be able to read it as well as speak it.


As opposed to bad english, I think YOU need to practice & stick with the books & you might be ok.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

UberTrent9 said:


> biased
> 
> trash


&#129300;


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

UberTrent9 said:


> I'm an idiot for pointing out the NYT is a left leaning, biased trash news outlet? They hate Trump & anyone with an IQ above 3 knows that.
> 
> Like i said, good try.
> 
> ...


No sir... you're an idiot cause your right wing media ... Fox News was reporting the same thing...

clear example of campaign not knowing what to do


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> No sir... you're an idiot cause your right wing media ... Fox News was reporting the same thing...
> 
> clear example of campaign not knowing what to do


Oh yeah and uber drivers know EXACTLY what to do eh?


----------



## Timinftl (Sep 7, 2019)

Politics aside. Johnny Lee Hooker is spinning in his grave like a rotisserie chicken.
[/QUOTE]

And he's not alone!


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

command3r said:


> Has ANY state said they would step forward to continue enhanced UI benefits?
> 
> Florida already said no.


Well, that's because Florida's governor is a jagga33.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/w...mps-proposal-2020-08-12?mod=mw_more_headlines
Looks like the benefit has been reduced to $300 a week. There is going to be a massive homeless and eviction problem (way worse than it is now) in CA.But don't worry fellow Californians Gavin is "working on solutions." We are so fu***d.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

ColdRider said:


>


HA HA HA! Says the guy that has posted 16 times today!

Damn government is messing with my temporary retirement


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> No sir... you're an idiot cause your right wing media ... Fox News was reporting the same thing...
> 
> clear example of campaign not knowing what to do


It's you're.....go back to school.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

UberTrent9 said:


> It's you're.....go back to school.


That your best attack? Wow. Can't change the facts that the right wing media was saying the same. "You're " terrible arguing with facts. You're Just acting like child that has zero facts to back up your point of view. In your king own words "SAD"


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

So you mean trump reduced unemployment benefits by $1200 a month then?



tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 496262


Blind Willie Johnson FTW


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Via AP-
> 
> "_At his private country club in Bedminster, New Jersey, Trump signed four executive orders to act where Congress hasn't, contending Washington's gridlock had compelled him to act as the pandemic undermined the country's economy and imperiled his November reelection hopes._"
> 
> ...


Only 1 of the 4 is an actual Executive Order, and it's wording basically nullifies its function so, no you don't actually have any *Evicition Protection* unless...well
" The current directive leaves the decision to ban evictions in the hands of Health and Human Services Secretary Alex Azar and Centers for Disease Control and Prevention Director Robert Redfield, taking no official stance itself. It also doesn't say if it will provide financial assistance to renters, leaving that decision to Mnuchin and Housing and Urban Development Secretary Ben Carson. " So, yeah.

So, the *payroll tax* one means you get to take home an extra 6%...
For the folks at the bottom making 7.25hr (federal min)
[email protected] [email protected]% [email protected]% Difference(what Tdogs EO let's you keep)
290.00 252.30 269.70 17.40 (wow  so much money)

vs 100,000 a year @40hrs wk 52wks which is 48.08 (rounded up)

[email protected] [email protected]%(assm no cheating) [email protected]% Difference (yeah, yup)
1923.20  1,461.63 1,692.42 230.79

So, who is this designed to help.
Oh, and this will negatively effect what the poor person has available when they start taking their social security which is their money the actually are entitled to as well has keeping them poor enough not to be able to invest or even have a savings account.

Hey, let's look at what 15.00 gets you per week because this is what has been calculated as the minimum wage if it were even close to enough to have a decent life.

[email protected] [email protected]% [email protected]% Difference
600.00 522.00 558.00 36.00 amazing, that is some life changing money right there.......

Oh, and absolutely No One has gotten any of the *400.00 Unemployment PUA* and probably never will because congress will, eventually, get something through all the bullshit both parties are putting up. Seriously, Democrats holding this up for funding for mail in ballot counting? Yes, that needs to happen because those ballots will have to be counted (it is the law) and verified (minimum 2 people looking at each one, one from each party but more likely a 3rd person who is 'independent').
Republicans keep trying to cram in the immunity from liability which is solely about taking away your rights to be protected from bad actions from businesses and the government.

As to the *Student Loan* memorandum this only covers Federally held and doesn't waive interest so when they finally do reach out to collect you are looking at all of the interest from July 25th through December 31st Plus the first payment they can collect.



tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 496172
> View attachment 496173


Trump is no Telly Savalas. That is obviously what he thinks he is "slick no nonsense dude with the strength of his convictions to ensure he doesn't flip flop 'suck on that' lollipop" but Trump would never be able to truly be "that guy"



KDH said:


> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/w...mps-proposal-2020-08-12?mod=mw_more_headlines
> Looks like the benefit has been reduced to $300 a week. There is going to be a massive homeless and eviction problem (way worse than it is now) in CA.But don't worry fellow Californians Gavin is "working on solutions." We are so fu***d.


It always was 300.00 the other 100.00 has to be provided by the states AND any state not willing, or able, to contractually agree to provide that 100.00 doesn't get the 300.00 at all...Unless they have gotten on their knees, kissed his "ring" just right and 'earned' Trumps "approval"... Really, I mean, you have to read both the "it isn't an Executive Order" as well as all of his "back peddling" since then.



jeanocelot said:


> Well, that's because Florida's governor is a jagga33.


DoNothing DeSantis has already acknowledged that the system, not the applicants he initially blamed, was "intentionally designed" to create "multiple roadblocks" to cause applicants to fail and be denied or give up...

This includes the system invalidating PINs of anyone that hasn't logged in for 90 days.
So, I had an application (job was outsourced to the Philippines) so when I went to file on 3/29 I was locked out due to the PIN not being valid.

But, did he ever apologize to the people that couldn't file or whose claims were incorrectly automatically denied? No, because you are correct he is a jack ass.



UberTrent9 said:


> California


So, by the time California's computer programmers get the system created to take money from Disaster Relief + the States 100.00 setup there will be a new (hopefully back dated to July 26th) congressionally passed and signed into effect by Trump Federal PUA that the State of California will have to write a new program to run making disbursement of Trumps (not an Executive Order) memorandum on UE "400.00 but not really 400.00".



masterdon211 said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/money/analysi...-trumps-action-on-unemployment-202832589.html
> This could be a game changer for ride share drivers who does not have W2.
> 
> President Donald Trump's memorandum to extend extra unemployment benefits - if it can be carried out - could leave out more than a third of jobless Americans who had been covered by expired government aid.
> ...


Let us all not forget that if Congress decides to not include these same people in their next PUA they are equally screwed. They includes those of us that have high risk of death and can't be out there with all the antimaskers


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Until Congress funds it, _ain't nobody gettin' nothin'._


Update. My friend filed yesterday. He did NOT get the 400.
As you say needs to be funded . I can wright us a bill.
All uber drivers will earn a min of 20 an hour . Does that mean it will happen . its a piece of paper .


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> That your best attack? Wow. Can't change the facts that the right wing media was saying the same. "You're " terrible arguing with facts. You're Just acting like child that has zero facts to back up your point of view. In your king own words "SAD"


Nope, not even close. Just found it funny that you were on about school and learning, yet you don't even know the difference between your and you're, or how to use them. You probably have difficulty with: two, to, and too & how to use each properly as well.

And where are your supposed "facts to back up" your ridiculous, nonsensical rant? Oh, that's right, you didn't provide any either.

Irony is lost on you.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

UberTrent9 said:


> Nope, not even close. Just found it funny that you were on about school and learning, yet you don't even know the difference between your and you're, or how to use them. You probably have difficulty with: two, to, and too & how to use each properly as well.
> 
> And where are your supposed "facts to back up" your ridiculous, nonsensical rant? Oh, that's right, you didn't provide any either.
> 
> Irony is lost on you.


Mhmm I did! You first argued that It was a leftist media... I gave you right wing media... and nothing you didn't argue with zero points... shame. You cannot even form a strong argument. Go back and learn how to properly argue your point with fact and data. You're pathetic.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Only 1 of the 4 is an actual Executive Order, and it's wording basically nullifies its function so, no you don't actually have any *Evicition Protection* unless...well
> " The current directive leaves the decision to ban evictions in the hands of Health and Human Services Secretary Alex Azar and Centers for Disease Control and Prevention Director Robert Redfield, taking no official stance itself. It also doesn't say if it will provide financial assistance to renters, leaving that decision to Mnuchin and Housing and Urban Development Secretary Ben Carson. " So, yeah.
> 
> So, the *payroll tax* one means you get to take home an extra 6%...
> ...


"It always was 300.00 the other 100.00 has to be provided by the states AND any state not willing, or able, to contractually agree to provide that 100.00 doesn't get the 300.00 at all"

I knew this already. I was referring to the fact that CA governor stated two weeks ago that the state was going to make up the difference between the new proposed payments and $600. In other words they were supposed to have money to help us continue to receive the $600. What happened? Now all of a sudden the money is gone and the state can't add an extra $100? The original proposal was $200. So they had $400 extra two weeks ago and now nothing to add?


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Mhmm I did! You first argued that It was a leftist media... I gave you right wing media... and nothing you didn't argue with zero points... shame. You cannot even form a strong argument. Go back and learn how to properly argue your point with fact and data. You're pathetic.


Learn to spell.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

BunnyK said:


> Learn to spell.


blah blah at least argue the content ...


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

KDH said:


> "It always was 300.00 the other 100.00 has to be provided by the states AND any state not willing, or able, to contractually agree to provide that 100.00 doesn't get the 300.00 at all"
> 
> I knew this already. I was referring to the fact that CA governor stated two weeks ago that the state was going to make up the difference between the new proposed payments and $600. In other words they were supposed to have money to help us continue to receive the $600. What happened? Now all of a sudden the money is gone and the state can't add an extra $100? The original proposal was $200. So they had $400 extra two weeks ago and now nothing to add?


The reason there was a 75/25 split is because Trump took the money from FEMA. From what I understand, FEMAs rules state that the feds can provide no more than 75% of money doled out, the state has to put up the other 25% for it to be legal.

If the state doesn't put up their 25%, the feds will in effect be putting out 100%, which could be found to be illegal.

California was probably counting on getting money from the new stimulus package to replace unemployment funds.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Mhmm I did! You first argued that It was a leftist media... I gave you right wing media... and nothing you didn't argue with zero points... shame. You cannot even form a strong argument. Go back and learn how to properly argue your point with fact and data. You're pathetic.


But you didn't...the NYT(which you initially quoted and posted) is a....(wait for it)....BIASED LEFT WING TRASH paper. Everyone with an IQ above that of a tree, knows this.

When I pointed it out to you, you then had a meltdown and deflected on going back to school for some reason.

You also pointed out, your lack of being able to grasp basic 3rd grade grammar and again when I tried pointing it out, you gave us all that incoherent, nonsensical babble above, which I'm sure you'll continue giving us after reading this, oh joy!

What's even funnier/sadder is that you actually believe what's written in a news paper as being even remotely true.



BunnyK said:


> Learn to spell.


Lmao



Don'tchasethesurge said:


> blah blah at least argue the content ...


S/he is...the "content" is horribly misspelled, lmao.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> But you didn't...the NYT(which you initially quoted and posted) is a....(wait for it)....BIASED LEFT WING TRASH paper. Everyone with an IQ above that of a tree, knows this.
> 
> When I pointed it out to you, you then had a meltdown and deflected on going back to school for some reason.
> 
> ...


https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/new-york-times/
Lmao! For the 3rd time there DCTS, THEY ARE A LEFTIST/ LEFT LEANING news paper, THEY HATE TRUMP, so they'll say anything to get a rise out of people.


----------

